# Uplink Activity for March 2012



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Barely worth mentioning ... but it starts this month's uplinks (other than sports shuffles).

*2 changes seen 3/5/12 at 12:06pm ET (v04)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 GAME (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 GAME (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8511 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*97 changes seen 3/7/12 at 7:21pm ET (v21)*

*Channels Now Available*
729 FOODM FOODM 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
19243 SPRTS added to 119° TP 10 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19243 SPRTS added to 72.7° TP 7 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19244 SPRTS added to 119° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19244 SPRTS added to 61.5° TP 18 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19245 SPRTS added to 110° TP 7 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19245 SPRTS added to 72.7° TP 13 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19246 SPRTS added to 129° TP 30 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19246 SPRTS added to 72.7° TP 6 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19247 SPRTS added to 129° TP 23 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19247 SPRTS added to 72.7° TP 32 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
19248 SPRTS added to 129° TP 18 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
19248 SPRTS added to 72.7° TP 4 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° TP 8 Ch 100
4089 DISH (37 Local) added to 119° TP 14 (SD Abilene, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
4089 DISH (37 Local) added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*
7954 KWYF (26) added to 129° 2s13 (SC Montana) (SD Casper, WY market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5204 WQCW (30 HD) PORTSMOUTH, OH (CW) added to 61.5° TP 26 (HD Charleston, WV market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (30-01)
5183 KTMJ (43 HD) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) added to 129° 6s29 (East Kansas) (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5183 KTMJ (43 HD) TOPEKA, KS (FOX) added to 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (HD Topeka, KS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4088 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 119° TP 14 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
4088 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 4088
4090 HDTS0 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4091 HDTS1 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4092 HDTS2 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4093 HDTS3 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4094 HDTS4 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4095 HDTS5 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4096 HDTS6 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4097 HDTS7 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4098 HDTS8 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
4099 HDTS9 added to 61.5° TP 24 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements moved from TP 6 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden) x8C Removed
586 ALPHA Alpha (Greek) moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
589 ANTPR Antenna 20 Years Channel (Greek) moved from TP 20 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
602 PNJBI Punjabi TV moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
603 ERT ERT World (Greek) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
604 PTCTV PTC Punjabi moved from TP 21 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
605 ANTEN Antenna Satellite (Greek) moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
606 BBCAR BBC Arabic moved from TP 17 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
617 ZEESM Zee Smile moved from TP 1 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
621 GPUNJ Gpunjab Newstime moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
623 MSALA Masala TV (Urdu) moved from TP 26 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
9601 BTV Business TV renamed BUY! (Shopping) (110° TP 10 SD)
9602 BTV Business TV renamed SALE (Infomercials) (119° TP 9 SD Instant Order)
9611 BTV Business TV renamed SHOP (Infomercials) (110° TP 10 SD)
9612 BTV Business TV renamed ALIVE America's Auction Network (110° TP 10 SD)

*Package Flag Change*
5126 KUAC FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change
5643 KTVF (11 HD Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (NBC) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Fairbanks, AK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5646 KUAC (9 HD Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Fairbanks, AK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden)
5659 KGMB (9 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (MNT/CW) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5663 KHNL (13 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (NBC) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5667 KHON (2 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (FOX) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5671 KFVE (5 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (CBS) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden)
5674 KHET (11 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (PBS) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden)
5657 KITV2 (7 Local) HONOLULU, HI (ABC) 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) SD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was SD Hidden)
5608 KTUU (2 HD Local) ANCHORAGE, AK (NBC) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) HD Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5612 KTBY (4 HD Local) ANCHORAGE, AK (FOX) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) HD Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Market Added Mapdown Added (was HD Hidden) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added x8C: Channel Group Added (4)
19281 TRBL1 119° TP 10 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (4)
19281 TRBL1 72.7° TP 22 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:2 Channel Groups Added (4)

*Preview Status Change*
102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
579 NDTV NDTV 24/7 News (India) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended
580 NDTVG NDTV Goodtimes (India) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
5131 KUAC3 (8 Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) SD MPEG4 Fairbanks, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5647 KUAC2 (10 Local) FAIRBANKS, AK (PBS) 110° 31s46 and 31s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) SD MPEG4 Fairbanks, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5655 KITV (4 HD Local) HONOLULU, HI (ABC) 119° 2sA28 (Hawaii) HD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5669 KHON2 (3 Local) HONOLULU, HI (FOX) 119° 5sA27 (Hawaii) SD Honolulu, HI market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5602 KWBX (14 Local) ANCHORAGE, AK (CW) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) SD MPEG4 Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5603 KYUR (13 HD Local) ANCHORAGE, AK (ABC) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) HD Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5604 KTVA (11 HD Local) ANCHORAGE, AK (CBS) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) HD Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5621 KAKM (7 HD Local) ANCHORAGE, AK (PBS) 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) HD Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5627 KDMD2 (34 Local) ANCHORAGE, AK 119° 2sA25 (Alaska) SD MPEG4 Anchorage, AK market Hidden - Market Added Mapdown Added
5250 KLWYD (34 HD Local) CHEYENNE, WY (FOX) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden - Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed
5253 KLWY (27 HD Local) CHEYENNE, WY (FOX) 129° 15s19 (NC Colorado) HD Cheyenne, WY market Hidden - Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed

*Local Channel Info Added*
5603 KYUR Market Flag: *0F08 00 08* Network Name: *abc*
5604 KTVA Market Flag: *0F08 00 08* Network Name: *cbs*
5608 KTUU Market Flag: *0F08 00 08* Network Name: *nbc*
5612 KTBY Market Flag: *0F08 00 08* Network Name: *fox*
5643 KTVF Market Flag: *0F40 00 40* Network Name: *nbc*
5655 KITV Market Flag: *0F58 00 58* Network Name: *abc*
5659 KGMB Market Flag: *0F58 00 58* Network Name: *cbs*
5663 KHNL Market Flag: *0F58 00 58* Network Name: *nbc*
5667 KHON Market Flag: *0F58 00 58* Network Name: *fox*

*New LName/Text*
19243 SPRTS Internal Data
19244 SPRTS Internal Data
19245 SPRTS Internal Data
19246 SPRTS Internal Data
19247 SPRTS Internal Data
19248 SPRTS Internal Data

*Uplinks Removed*
600 RAI RAItalia removed from 119° TP 6 (SD Hidden)
600 RAI RAItalia removed from 72.7° TP 7 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
727 VIDIT Video Italia removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
728 RAI RAI removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
730 RAINW RAI News 24 (Italian) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
756 MDSET Mediaset Italia removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
911 ANTRA Antenna Radio (Greek) removed from 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden)
912 RYTHM Rythmos Radio (Greek) removed from 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden)
913 SSPFM Super Sport FM (Greek) removed from 118° TP 20 (Audio Hidden)
914 NT105 NET Radio 105.8 FM (Greek) removed from 118° TP 30 (Audio Hidden)
915 ERA-5 ERA 5 Radio removed from 118° TP 30 (Audio Hidden)
916 ERASP ERA Sport Radio removed from 118° TP 26 (Audio Hidden)
4393 UCTV University of California TV removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
4393 UCTV University of California TV removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
6826 UP6 removed from 61.5° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
9398 TCT TCT Television removed from 119° TP 13 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9398 TCT TCT Television removed from 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9399 GODTV God TV removed from 119° TP 14 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
9399 GODTV God TV removed from 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
9412 UCTV University of California TV removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
9412 UCTV University of California TV removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
8417 KODF (26 Local) BRITTON, TX removed from 110° 29s21 (NE Texas) (SD Dallas, TX market Hidden)
8417 KODF (26 Local) BRITTON, TX removed from 61.5° 1s16 (Dallas) (SD MPEG4 Dallas, TX market Hidden)
6666 WHPM (31 Local) removed from 119° 2sA14 (New Orleans) (SD Hattiesburg/Laurel, MS market Hidden)

*Transponder Changes seen 3/7/12 at 7:20pm ET (v11)*

*Transponders Changed*
61.5° TP 24 changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK

8517 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

James Long said:


> 4089 DISH (37 Local) added to 119° TP 14 (SD Abilene, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
> 4089 DISH (37 Local) added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* *No EPG*


Note that there is no channel 37 ... that RF channel is reserved for radio astronomy. I suppose putting channels at the end of the locals range (70+) isn't good enough?

(I thought there was a legal issue requiring locals to be presented in a contiguous range?)



> 102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements moved from TP 6 to TP 18 at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 Hidden) x8C Removed


The funniest move ... this is now a slate for channel 102.
The slate says "As of Feb. 29, this channel has moved. Please press 'info' for more details. DVR users remember to move your timers."

Raise your hand if you had a timer set on the free preview slide channel. 

(Personally, I expect 4088 to move down to 102 after an appropriate "slide display time".)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 3/8/12 at 10:52am ET (v26)*

*Other Changes*
4089 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - EPG Added (Reference EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 4089)

8517 Channels

*17 changes seen 3/8/12 at 4:21pm ET (v29)*

*Other Changes*
9287 WPXR (38 Local) ROANOKE, VA (ION) 119° TP 14 SD Roanoke/Lynchburg, VA market Hidden - OTA Mapping Added (38-01)

*LName/Text Change*
19238 SPRTS (119° TP 8) Internal Data Changed
19238 SPRTS (72.7° TP 25) Internal Data Changed
19239 SPRTS (119° TP 11) Internal Data Changed
19239 SPRTS (72.7° TP 23) Internal Data Changed
19243 SPRTS (119° TP 10) Internal Data Changed
19243 SPRTS (72.7° TP 7) Internal Data Changed
19244 SPRTS (119° TP 13) Internal Data Changed
19244 SPRTS (61.5° TP 18) Internal Data Changed
19245 SPRTS (110° TP 7) Internal Data Changed
19245 SPRTS (72.7° TP 13) Internal Data Changed
19246 SPRTS (129° TP 30) Internal Data Changed
19246 SPRTS (72.7° TP 6) Internal Data Changed
19247 SPRTS (129° TP 23) Internal Data Changed
19247 SPRTS (72.7° TP 32) Internal Data Changed
19248 SPRTS (129° TP 18) Internal Data Changed
19248 SPRTS (72.7° TP 4) Internal Data Changed

8517 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 3/9/12 at 12:36pm ET (v04)*

*Other Changes*
5173 KXVA (15 HD Local) ABILENE, TX (FOX) 61.5° 7s16 (Dallas) HD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
5273 KIDY (6 HD Local) SAN ANGELO, TX (FOX) 119° 3sB10 (Houston) HD San Angelo, TX market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
5173 KXVA Market Flag: *0F01 00 01* Network Name: *fox*
5273 KIDY Market Flag: *0FA6 00 A6* Network Name: *fox*

8517 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*111 changes seen 3/13/12 at 1:31pm ET (v01)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
30197 IMAGE added to 110° TP 21 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
30197 IMAGE added to 72.7° TP 21 (ITV Hidden) *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
600 INTL International Channel added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
600 INTL International Channel added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
602 BRAZL Brazillian Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
602 BRAZL Brazillian Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
603 PRTGS Portuguese Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
603 PRTGS Portuguese Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
604 GRMAN German Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
604 GRMAN German Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
605 GREEK Greek Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
605 GREEK Greek Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
606 ITALY Itallian Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
606 ITALY Itallian Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
609 AFRCN African Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
609 AFRCN African Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
611 POLSH Polish Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
611 POLSH Polish Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
617 FLPNO Filipino Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
617 FLPNO Filipino Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
621 KOREA Korean Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
621 KOREA Korean Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
623 JAPAN Japaneese Channels added to 119° TP 18 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
623 JAPAN Japaneese Channels added to 72.7° TP 5 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
4089 DISH (37 Local) renumbered 6225 on 119° TP 14 (SD Abilene, TX market Hidden)
4089 DISH (37 Local) renumbered 6225 on 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden)

*Other Changes*
9812 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-01 Added
9812 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) 61.5° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-01 Added
9813 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-02 Added
9813 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) 61.5° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-02 Added
9814 SIC SPT (Portuguese) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-03 Added
9829 ANTEN Antenna Satellite (Greek) 118° TP 31 SD - Subchannel Mapdown 605-01 Added
9831 ALPHA Alpha (Greek) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-03 Added
9845 RAI RAI 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-01 Added
9845 RAI RAI 119° TP 6 SD - Subchannel Mapdown 606-01 Added
9845 RAI RAI 72.7° TP 7 SD MPEG4 - Subchannel Mapdown 606-01 Added
9847 RAINW RAI News 24 (Italian) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-03 Added
9848 VIDIT Video Italia 118° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-04 Added
9849 RADIT Radio Italia 118° TP 24 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-05 Added
9850 RAD60 Radio Italia Anni 60 118° TP 28 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-06 Added
9851 RAIRD RAItalia Radio 118° TP 27 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-07 Added
9888 BBTVP BabyTV (Polish) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-06 Added
901 EURNS Euronews 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-04 Added
901 EURNS Euronews 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-04 Added
8945 MGTV 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-02 Added
9883 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-01 Added
9883 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) 61.5° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-01 Added
9884 ITVN ITVN (Polish) 118° TP 28 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-02 Added
9884 ITVN ITVN (Polish) 61.5° TP 29 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-02 Added
9887 KINOE Kino Europa (Polish) 118° TP 26 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-05 Added
9846 MDSET Mediaset Italia 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 606-02 Added
9885 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-03 Added
9885 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) 61.5° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-03 Added
640 TVJPN TV Japan 118° TP 28 SD - Subchannel Mapdown 623-01 Added
9830 ERT ERT World (Greek) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-02 Added
9832 ANTPR Antenna 20 Years Channel (Greek) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-04 Added
9833 ANTRA Antenna Radio (Greek) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-05 Added
9834 ERA-5 ERA 5 Radio 118° TP 30 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-06 Added
9835 ERASP ERA Sport Radio 118° TP 26 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-07 Added
9836 NT105 NET Radio 105.8 FM (Greek) 118° TP 30 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-08 Added
9837 RYTHM Rythmos Radio (Greek) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-09 Added
9838 SSPFM Super Sport FM (Greek) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 605-10 Added
814 GLOBO TV Globo Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-02 Added
9970 VIVA Viva TV (Filipino) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-03 Added
9973 NBN4 NBN America (Filipino) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-06 Added
9974 RPN9 RPN USA (Filipino) 118° TP 1 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-07 Added
598 RBTI RBTI Brasilero (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-05 Added
815 RCORD Record Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-01 Added
8877 GRMSP My Sports Germany 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-04 Added
9968 GMAP GMA Pinoy TV (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-01 Added
9969 GMAL GMA Life TV (Filipino) 118° TP 20 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-02 Added
9971 DWLS DWLS Barangay LS 97.1 Radio (Filipino) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-04 Added
9972 DZBB DZBB 594 Super Radyo (Filipino) 118° TP 20 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 617-05 Added
9981 ARANG Arirang TV (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 621-02 Added
9980 KBS KBS World 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 621-01 Added
9982 BTN Buddhist Television Network (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 621-03 Added
9983 JSTV Jesus Satellite Ministry (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 621-04 Added
9984 ONGME Ongamenet (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 621-05 Added
9985 WOWTV WOW-TV (Korean) 118° TP 17 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 621-06 Added
577 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-03 Added
8884 GKINO 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-05 Added
8931 DWTV 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-03 Added
8933 PRSBN 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-01 Added
9886 RELIG Religia TV (Arabic) 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 611-04 Added
597 TVBSL TV Brazil International 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-04 Added
9816 BENFC Benfica TV (Portuguese) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-05 Added
646 ONE One World Sport 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-05 Added
9815 SPRTV Sport TV Americas (Portuguese) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 603-04 Added
650 NAIJA HI TV (Nigerian) 118° TP 21 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 609-04 Added
653 AFR24 Africa 24 (African) 118° TP 25 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 609-01 Added
667 AFRMU Afrotainment Music (African) 118° TP 14 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 609-03 Added
596 FTV Fashion TV 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-01 Added
678 BON Blue Ocean Network (China-English Language) 118° TP 12 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-03 Added
782 EBRU Ebru TV 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 600-02 Added
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 119° TP 10 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 600-06 Added
9795 USN Universal Sports Network 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 600-06 Added

*New LName/Text*
30197 IMAGE Internal Data

*Uplinks Removed*
102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
102 PREVW Free Preview Announcements removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
586 ALPHA Alpha (Greek) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
589 ANTPR Antenna 20 Years Channel (Greek) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
602 PNJBI Punjabi TV removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
603 ERT ERT World (Greek) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
604 PTCTV PTC Punjabi removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
605 ANTEN Antenna Satellite (Greek) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
606 BBCAR BBC Arabic removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
617 ZEESM Zee Smile removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
621 GPUNJ Gpunjab Newstime removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
623 MSALA Masala TV (Urdu) removed from 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden)
6862 RCORD removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
6863 GLOBO removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
6864 PFC removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)

8526 Channels

*1 change seen 3/13/12 at 1:56pm ET (v02)*

*Other Changes*
9804 MUNDL Mundial 118° TP 18 SD Preview - Subchannel Mapdown 602-06 Added

8526 Channels


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

6xx international channels on 119 and 72.7 ? WTH ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> 6xx international channels on 119 and 72.7 ? WTH ?


They are the special EPG channels, unique to the Hopper/Joey (at this time). The actual content channels are on 118 (or are moving there).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 3/13/12 at 7:02pm ET (v04)*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
149 BBALL Basketball added to 110° TP 2 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
149 BBALL Basketball added to 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 2 Ch 149

8528 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 3/13/12 at 8:01pm ET (v06)*

*Channels Now Available*
149 BBALL Basketball 110° TP 2 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
149 BBALL Basketball 72.7° TP 21 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

8528 Channels

Where can you find NCAA Men's Tournament Info? Channel 149.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

74 changes seen 3/14/12 at 4:01pm ET (v13)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
9799 RCORD Record Internacional (Brazil) added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 602-01
9800 GLOBO TV Globo Internacional (Brazil) added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 602-02
9801 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) added to 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 602-03
9802 TVBSL TV Brazil International added to 118° TP 8 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 602-04
9803 RBTI RBTI Brasilero (Brazil) added to 118° TP 30 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 602-05
9821 PRSBN Prosiebensat.1 Welt (German) added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 604-01
9822 MGTV My German TV added to 118° TP 18 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 604-02
9823 DWTV Deutsche Welle (German) added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 604-03
9824 GRMS My Sports Germany added to 118° TP 31 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 604-04
9825 GKINO German Kino Plus added to 118° TP 19 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 604-05
9857 TV5 TV 5 Monde (French) added to 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-01
9859 AFROM Afrotainment (French/African) added to 118° TP 2 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-03
9860 EURCH Eurochannel (French) added to 118° TP 7 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-04
9861 TRACE Trace TV (French) added to 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-05
9862 FRN24 France 24 added to 118° TP 3 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-06
9863 RFI Radio France International added to 118° TP 3 (Audio Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-07
9864 F24EN France 24 (English) added to 118° TP 24 (SD Hidden) *AVAILABLE* Subchannel Mapdown 608-08
5255 KORO (28 HD) CORPUS CHRISTI, TX (UNIVISION) added to 129° 13s52 (South Texas) (HD Corpus Christi, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (28-01)
5269 KNSO (51 HD) MERCED, CA (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 13s32 (WC California) (HD Fresno, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (51-01)
6671 WBBJ3 (8) JACKSON, TN (ABC) added to 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) (SD Jackson, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5274 KLDO (27 HD) LAREDO, TX (UNIVISION) added to 129° 15s52 (South Texas) (HD Larado, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (27-01)
5258 KINC (15 HD) LAS VEGAS, NV (UNIVISION) added to 129° 16s27 (SE Nevada) (HD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (15-01)
5254 KVER (4 HD) INDIO, CA (UNIVISION) added to 129° 9s33 (South California) (HD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
6457 KPDF (41 HD) PHOENIX, AZ (AZTECA) added to 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (41-01)
5157 WUPV (65 HD) ASHLAND, VA (CW) added to 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) (HD Richmond, VA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (65-01)
5157 WUPV (65 HD) ASHLAND, VA (CW) added to 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) (HD Richmond, VA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (65-01)
6380 KJZZ (14 HD) SALT LAKE CITY, UT added to 129° 3s18 (Utah) (HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (14-01)
6435 KVDA (60 HD) SAN ANTONIO, TX (TELEMUNDO) added to 129° 10s48 (SW Texas) (HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (60-01)
6415 XHAS (34 HD) TIJUANA, MEXICO added to 129° 12s33 (South California) (HD San Diego, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
5285 KPMR (38 HD) SANTA BARBARA, CA (UNIVISION) added to 129° 15s32 (WC California) (HD Santa Barbara, CA market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (38-01)
8705 WWSB (7) added to 110° 29s1 (South Florida) (SD Tampa, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (7-01)
8705 WWSB (7) added to 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) (SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 29s1 (South Florida) Ch 8705
5257 KHRR (40 HD) TUCSON, AZ (TELEMUNDO) added to 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) (HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (40-01)
5258 KWBA (58 HD) SIERRA VISTA, AZ (CW) added to 129° 3s45 (South Arizona) (HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (58-01)
6511 KMYT (41 HD) TULSA, OK (MYTV) added to 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) (HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (41-01)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
692 SUNM Sun Music (Tamil) added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
693 ADTYA Adithya TV (Tamil) added to 118° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate added to 110° TP 24 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 24 Ch 5450
5451 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate added to 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
5451 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate added to 72.7° TP 10 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 5451

*Channels Moved*
153 MLBN MLB Network moved from 119° TP 16 to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
153 MLBN MLB Network moved from 72.7° TP 22 to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
159 NUVO nuvo tv moved from 119° TP 21 to 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
159 NUVO nuvo tv moved from 72.7° TP 25 to 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)

*Channels Renumbered*
4088 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel renumbered 102 on 119° TP 14 (SD Preview)
4088 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel renumbered 102 on 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Package Flag Change*
19282 TRBL2 119° TP 10 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Added (12)
19282 TRBL2 72.7° TP 22 ITV - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Added (12)
206 FOXB FOX Business News 110° TP 8 SD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
206 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 61.5° TP 28 HD Instant Order Preview - Package Flag Change
5527 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) HD Hidden - Package Flag Change

*Other Changes*
731 TV5 TV 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-01 Removed
752 EURCH Eurochannel (French) 118° TP 7 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-04 Removed
8945 MGTV My German TV 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-02 Removed
732 RFI Radio France International 118° TP 3 Audio Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-07 Removed
814 GLOBO TV Globo Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-02 Removed
598 RBTI RBTI Brasilero (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-05 Removed
815 RCORD Record Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 30 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-01 Removed
8877 GRMSP My Sports Germany 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-04 Removed
577 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) 118° TP 31 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-03 Removed
8884 GKINO German Kino Plus 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-05 Removed
8931 DWTV Deutsche Welle (German) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-03 Removed
8933 PRSBN Prosiebensat.1 Welt (German) 118° TP 19 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 604-01 Removed
597 TVBSL TV Brazil International 118° TP 8 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 602-04 Removed
660 FRN24 France 24 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-06 Removed
735 TRACE Trace TV (French) 118° TP 3 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-05 Removed
751 AFROM Afrotainment (French/African) 118° TP 2 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-03 Removed
665 F24EN France 24 (English) 118° TP 24 SD Hidden - Subchannel Mapdown 608-08 Removed

*New LName/Text*
9857 TV5 LName: *TV5*
9861 TRACE LName: *Trace TV*
19282 TRBL2 Internal Data

*Uplinks Removed*
36851 DNL9 removed from 121° TP 21 (DATA)
36852 DNL11 removed from 61.5° TP 10 (DATA)
6338 KENW (3 HD Local) PORTALES, NM (PBS) removed from 129° 10s35 (New Mexico) (HD Albuquerque/Santa Fe, NM market Hidden)

8566 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*130 changes seen 3/15/12 at 2:06am ET (v16)*

*Channels Moved*
361 MAVTV Mav TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Instant Order)
368 CI Crime & Investigation moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
371 CTRC Centric moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Instant Order)
373 LOGO LOGO TV moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
378 INDIE Indieplex moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Instant Order)
379 RETRO Retroplex moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Instant Order)
385 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Instant Order)
386 SMC Sony Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
497 HUSLR Hustler TV (Adult) moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD)
4078 LTD7 moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4080 LTD9 moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4083 LTD12 moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden)
4151 NBCSP NBC Sports moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4285 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4546 FOXB FOX Business News moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4550 NTGEO National Geographic moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4573 LOGO LOGO TV moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4585 STYLE Style TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4601 BIO Biography Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4604 CI Crime & Investigation moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4609 DIY Do It Yourself moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4617 H2 History Channel 2 moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4623 GREEN Planet Green moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4625 SCI Science Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4659 HUB The Hub moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4684 PLDIA Paladia moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4697 VLCTY Velocity moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4698 HDNMV HD Net Movies moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4701 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4706 UNIHD Universal HD moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4714 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4757 MAVTV Mav TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4761 SPMAN Sportsman Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4765 NBCSP NBC Sports moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5307 LOGO LOGO TV moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5351 HDNMV HD Net Movies moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5354 UNIHD Universal HD moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5369 MGM MGM Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5370 EPIX1 Epix 1 moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5371 EPIX2 Epix 2 moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5373 INDIE Indieplex moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5374 RETRO Retroplex moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5405 MAVTV Mav TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5910 DIY Do It Yourself moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5920 MAVTV Mav TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5924 BIO Biography Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5926 H2 History Channel 2 moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5930 EPIX1 Epix 1 moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
5957 TP207 moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
6846 UP11 moved from 72.7° TP 20 to 61.5° TP 10 (HD Hidden)
6852 UP9 moved from 72.7° TP 24 to 61.5° TP 25 (HD Hidden)
6853 UP9 moved from 72.7° TP 30 to 61.5° TP 31 (HD Hidden)
7670 WSST (51 Local) moved from TP 22 to 25s3 (South Georgia) at 110° (SD Albany, GA market Hidden)
8659 DISH (45) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Charlotte, NC market Hidden)
7337 DISH (60) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Chattanooga, TN market Hidden)
7794 WCJBD (10 Local) GAINESVILLE, FL (CW) moved from 25s3 (South Georgia) to 23s3 (South Georgia) at 110° (SD Gainesville, FL market Hidden)
6464 DISH (49) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
8758 DISH (3) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
7154 DISH (32) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
7155 DISH (8) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
8873 WJAN (41 Local) MIAMI, FL moved from TP 26 to 1s9 (Miami) at 61.5° (SD MPEG4 West Palm Beach, FL market Hidden)
9244 DISH (55) moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
4100 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4111 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4115 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4119 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4121 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4179 HUB (179 HD) The Hub moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4186 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4187 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4193 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4194 GREEN (194 HD) Planet Green moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Hidden)
4203 BITV (203 HD) Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
4206 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4264 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4266 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4269 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4270 LOGO (373 HD) LOGO TV moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4272 MAVTV (361 HD) Mav TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
4283 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
4287 CI (368 HD) Crime & Investigation moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Hidden)
5334 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Hidden)
5336 HUB (179 HD) The Hub moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
5346 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
9418 PIXL (388 HD) PixL HD moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
9421 VLCTY (364 HD) Velocity moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
9423 HDNMV (383 HD) HD Net Movies moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
9427 UNIHD (366 HD) Universal HD moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
9428 STYLE (115 HD) Style TV moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD)
9429 NTGEO (186 HD) National Geographic moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD)
9442 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD)
9443 BIO (119 HD) Biography Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD)
9444 HMC (187 HD) Hallmark Movie Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD)
9457 GREEN (194 HD) Planet Green moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD)
9464 VERIA (218 HD) Veria Network moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Instant Order)
9466 NBCSP (151 HD) NBC Sports moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD)
9469 PLDIA (369 HD) Paladia moved from 61.5° TP 25 to 72.7° TP 24 (HD Instant Order)
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD Instant Order Preview)
9483 SPMAN (395 HD) Sportsman Channel moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Instant Order)
9490 SCI (193 HD) Science Channel moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD)
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD)
9503 BITV (203 HD) Bloomberg Interactive TV moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Hidden)
9525 H2 (121 HD) History Channel 2 moved from 61.5° TP 28 to 72.7° TP 26 (HD)
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD)
9533 EPIX1 (380 HD) Epix 1 moved from 61.5° TP 31 to 72.7° TP 30 (HD Instant Order)
9534 EPIX2 (381 HD) Epix 2 moved from 61.5° TP 10 to 72.7° TP 20 (HD Instant Order)

*Reference EPG Change*
4100 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4194 GREEN (194 HD) Planet Green 110° TP 19 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9457 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4203 BITV (203 HD) Bloomberg Interactive TV 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9503 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 61.5° TP 10)
4270 LOGO (373 HD) LOGO TV 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 373 on 72.7° TP 24 (instead of 61.5° TP 25)
4285 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 385 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 61.5° TP 10)
4300 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4339 GREEN Planet Green 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9457 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4361 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4489 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4573 LOGO LOGO TV 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 373 on 72.7° TP 24 (instead of 61.5° TP 25)
4623 GREEN Planet Green 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9457 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4623 GREEN Planet Green 110° TP 19 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9457 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4701 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 385 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 61.5° TP 10)
4714 BITV Bloomberg Interactive TV 129° TP 32 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 9503 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 61.5° TP 10)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4763 TENIS The Tennis Channel 129° TP 29 (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
4962 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 119° 3sB22 (Puerto Rico) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
5307 LOGO LOGO TV 129° TP 20 (HD Hidden) Pop - EPG linked to Ch 373 on 72.7° TP 24 (instead of 61.5° TP 25)
5369 MGM MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 19 (HD Hidden) EPG linked to Ch 385 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 61.5° TP 10)
5512 MGM MGM Movie Channel 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 385 on 72.7° TP 20 (instead of 61.5° TP 10)
5598 GREEN (194 HD) Planet Green 110° 27s46 and 27s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9457 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)
5600 TENIS (400 HD) The Tennis Channel 110° 29s46 and 29s47 (Alaska / Hawaii) (HD Hidden) Regional Restriction - EPG linked to Ch 9442 on 72.7° TP 30 (instead of 61.5° TP 31)

*Transponder Changes seen 3/15/12 at 2:05am ET (v22)*

*Transponders Changed*
110° TP 22 changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
61.5° TP 4 changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK
61.5° TP 8 changed from SR: 20000 7/8 FEC QPSK to SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK

*Transponders Removed*
61.5° TP 28 061.5W 12.61766 L SR: 21500 2/3 FEC 8PSK DVB-S *DELETED*

8566 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 3/18/12 at 12:52am ET (v06)*

*Package Flag Change*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Removed (3)
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change x8C:9 Channel Groups Removed (3)

8566 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 3/19/12 at 12:53pm ET (v18)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed BARBI (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 ITV (Advertising) renamed BARBI (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

*Other Changes*
5253 KTRV (12 HD Local) NAMPA, ID (My Network) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden - Network Flag Removed xA4 Market Flag Removed
5255 KNIN (11 HD Local) CALDWELL, ID (FOX) 129° 4s11 (NW Idaho) HD Boise, ID market Hidden - Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
5255 KNIN Market Flag: *0F17 00 17* Network Name: *fox*

8566 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*4 changes seen 3/20/12 at 4:52am ET (v23)*

*Preview Status Change*
206 FOXB FOX Business News 110° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Preview Ended
206 FOXB FOX Business News 61.5° TP 12 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Preview Ended
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 129° TP 29 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended
9476 FOXB (206 HD) FOX Business News 72.7° TP 26 HD Instant Order - Preview Ended

8566 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*68 changes seen 3/21/12 at 3:41pm ET (v02)*

*Channels Now Available*
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate 110° TP 24 SD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5450 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate 72.7° TP 29 SD MPEG4 Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5451 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate 129° TP 25 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5451 MLBNA MLB Network Alternate 72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
476 SPORT PPV Sports added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
559 MOVIE DISH Cinema added to 118° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
591 GCMDY [International Channel] added to 118° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
593 KIRAN [International Channel] added to 118° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
823 UDEP La Frontera (Spanish) added to 110° TP 1 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
823 UDEP La Frontera (Spanish) added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 1 Ch 823
870 UDEP2 Hit TV added to 110° TP 6 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
870 UDEP2 Hit TV added to 77° TP 28 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 110° TP 6 Ch 870
5407 REELZ Reelz added to 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9604
5407 REELZ Reelz added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 11 Ch 9604
9604 REELZ Reelz added to 129° TP 23 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9604 REELZ Reelz added to 72.7° TP 11 (HD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9964 UBN added to 118° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden)

*Channels Moved*
5862 SPEC1 moved from TP 32 to TP 13 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
5251 KESQ2 (38 HD Local) PALM SPRINGS, CA (CBS) 129° 9s33 (South California) HD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 38 HD) Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Preview Status Change*
9858 TIVI5 TiVi 5 Monde (French) 118° TP 18 SD Hidden - Preview Ended

*Other Changes*
6225 DISH (37 Local) 119° TP 14 SD Abilene, TX market Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed
6225 DISH (37 Local) 72.7° TP 14 SD MPEG4 Abilene, TX market Hidden - Regional Restriction Removed
4239 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 110° TP 19 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4239 WGN (239 HD) WGN Chicago 72.7° TP 32 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4101 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 129° TP 29 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4101 GOLF (401 HD) Golf 72.7° TP 28 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4151 NBCSP (151 HD) NBC Sports 129° TP 29 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4151 NBCSP (151 HD) NBC Sports 72.7° TP 30 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4285 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel 129° TP 19 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added
4285 MGM (385 HD) MGM Movie Channel 72.7° TP 20 HD Hidden - Mapdown Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
5251 KESQ2 Market Flag: *0F8F 00 8F* Network Name: *cbs*

*New LName/Text*
476 SPORT LName: *SPORT*

*Uplinks Removed*
153 MLBN MLB Network removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
153 MLBN MLB Network removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
159 NUVO nuvo tv removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Hidden)
159 NUVO nuvo tv removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Hidden)
998 TEST1 removed from 118° TP 32 (Subchannel EPG *TEST* Hidden)
8659 DISH (45) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Charlotte, NC market Hidden)
8659 DISH (45) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Charlotte, NC market Hidden)
9294 DISH (48) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Charlotte, NC market Hidden)
7337 DISH (60) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Chattanooga, TN market Hidden)
7337 DISH (60) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Chattanooga, TN market Hidden)
5196 KGCW (26 HD) BURLINGTON, IA (CW) removed from 77° TP 6 (HD Davenport, IA/Rock Island, IL market Hidden)
6339 KBDI (12 HD) BROOMFIELD, CO (PBS) removed from 129° 6s19 (NC Colorado) (HD Denver, CO market Hidden)
8978 DISH (25) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Fresno, CA market Hidden)
8979 DISH (58) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Fresno, CA market Hidden)
7795 DISH (3) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Gainesville, FL market Hidden)
7807 DISH (8) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Gainesville, FL market Hidden)
5262 KBGF (50 HD) GREAT FALLS, MT (NBC) removed from 129° 13s6 (NC Montana) (HD Great Falls, MT market Hidden)
7274 DISH (19) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden)
7274 DISH (19) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Greensboro/Winston Salem, NC market Hidden)
9148 DISH (14) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Omaha, NE market Hidden)
9148 DISH (14) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden)
9149 DISH (41) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Omaha, NE market Hidden)
9149 DISH (41) removed from 72.7° TP 21 (SD MPEG4 Omaha, NE market Hidden)
6464 DISH (49) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
6464 DISH (49) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
8758 DISH (3) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
8758 DISH (3) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Raleigh/Durham, NC market Hidden)
7197 DISH (13) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Sioux City, IA market Hidden)
7198 DISH (43) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Sioux City, IA market Hidden)
5270 WGGB (40 HD) SPRINGFIELD, MA (ABC) removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD Springfield, MA market Hidden)
5273 WGGBD (6 HD) SPRINGFIELD, MA (FOX) removed from 61.5° TP 16 (HD Springfield, MA market Hidden)
5256 WBGU (27 HD) BOWLING GREEN, OH (PBS) removed from 129° 16s23 (NW New York) (HD Toledo, OH market Hidden)
7154 DISH (32) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
7154 DISH (32) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
7155 DISH (8) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
7155 DISH (8) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Traverse City, MI market Hidden)
9244 DISH (55) removed from 110° TP 2 (SD Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)
9244 DISH (55) removed from 72.7° TP 24 (SD MPEG4 Wilkes-Barre/Scranton, PA market Hidden)

8541 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Looks like Reelz HD is coming back again... and also an MLB alternate channel in HD too.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Looks like Reelz HD is coming back again... and also an MLB alternate channel in HD too.


I expected MLB to move to 153 when it was made active. There is still time. (Then again, NHL Network ALT is at 5448/5449 HD - right below 5450/5451.)

If Reelz returns I hope it is for more than a month. Also note than Smithsonian remains in test mode, waiting for the green light to become a channel on DISH again.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

I notice that they removed a few PBS HD channels, including KBDI in Broomfield CO (Suburb of Denver). Hopefully, this is a temporary move because KBDI is much better then the pledge laden Rocky Mountain PBS (KRMA).

Smithsonian will be a welcome edition, now that History, H2, National Geographic, TLC and Discovery have turned, more or less, into reality TV channels.


----------



## prabs24 (Apr 8, 2011)

Does anyone know what channel is GCMDY?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

James Long said:


> I expected MLB to move to 153 when it was made active. There is still time. (Then again, NHL Network ALT is at 5448/5449 HD - right below 5450/5451.)
> 
> If Reelz returns I hope it is for more than a month. Also note than Smithsonian remains in test mode, waiting for the green light to become a channel on DISH again.


Yeah, some of the alternates are in weird places. The Big Ten alternates aren't mapped down with the 439HD channel like you would want them to be either.

Hopefully they are also doing/planning something cool with those 10 "Test" channels that showed up on the uplink last week.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

prabs24 said:


> Does anyone know what channel is GCMDY?


German Comedy ?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Looks like Reelz HD is coming back again... and also an MLB alternate channel in HD too.


REELZ might drop HD again at some point.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 3/22/12 at 2:52pm ET (v10)*

*Other Changes*
9604 REELZ Reelz 129° TP 23 HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added
9604 REELZ Reelz 72.7° TP 11 HD *TEST* Hidden - EPG Added

8541 Channels


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

nmetro said:


> I notice that they removed a few PBS HD channels, including KBDI in Broomfield CO (Suburb of Denver). Hopefully, this is a temporary move because KBDI is much better then the pledge laden Rocky Mountain PBS (KRMA).
> 
> Smithsonian will be a welcome edition, now that History, H2, National Geographic, TLC and Discovery have turned, more or less, into reality TV channels.


+1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*2 changes seen 3/26/12 at 10:51am ET (v06)*

*Channels Renamed*
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (110° TP 10 SD Preview)
9645 BARBI (Advertising) renamed ITV (Advertising) (95 Local) (72.7° TP 23 SD MPEG4 Preview)

8541 Channels

*2 changes seen 3/26/12 at 4:36pm ET (v09)*

*Channels Now Available*
4093 HDTS3 (63 HD) 61.5° TP 24 HD San Juan, PR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added
4094 HDTS4 (64 HD) 61.5° TP 24 HD San Juan, PR market Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Market Added Mapdown Added Network Flag Added xA4 Market Flag Added

*Local Channel Info Added*
4093 HDTS3 Market Flag: *0FD3 00 D3* Network Name: *abc*
4094 HDTS4 Market Flag: *0FD3 00 D3* Network Name: *cbs*

8541 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*179 changes seen 3/28/12 at 4:32pm ET (v24)*

*Channels Now Available*
476 SPORT PPV Sports 118° TP 32 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
9604 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz 129° TP 23 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Added
9604 REELZ (299 HD) Reelz 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE* Mapdown Added
5267 KSCW (5 HD Local) WICHITA, KS (CW) 119° 4sB09 (Oklahoma City) HD Wichita, KS market Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5407 REELZ Reelz 129° TP 23 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*
5407 REELZ Reelz 72.7° TP 11 HD Hidden - *AVAILABLE*

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels Available*
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 119° TP 14 (SD Preview) *AVAILABLE*
349 BLOCK Blockbuster Studio Channel added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 Preview) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 119° TP 14 Ch 349
6675 WBBJ3 (12 Local) JACKSON, TN (ABC) added to 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) (SD Jackson, TN market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
7360 WAWD (49) added to 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) (SD Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* OTA Mapping (49-01)
7360 WAWD (49) added to 61.5° 3s12 (New Orleans) (SD MPEG4 Mobile, LA/Pensacola, FL market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 12s7 (NW Florida) Ch 7360
7398 KSQA (12) added to 110° 31s24 (South Iowa) (SD Topeka, KS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE*
7398 KSQA (12) added to 61.5° 11s15 (Kansas City) (SD MPEG4 Topeka, KS market Hidden) *AVAILABLE* EPG linked to 110° 31s24 (South Iowa) Ch 7398

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Alternate added to 119° TP 18 (SD *TEST* Hidden)
153 MLBSZ MLB Network Alternate added to 72.7° TP 29 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 119° TP 18 Ch 153
4632 RURAL Rural TV added to 119° TP 12 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
4632 RURAL Rural TV added to 72.7° TP 14 (SD MPEG4 *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG*
9963 MOMOK added to 118° TP 21 (SD *TEST* Hidden) *No EPG* - Subchannel Mapdown 615-19
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) added to 129° TP 25 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9472 MLBSZ (153 HD PartTime) added to 72.7° TP 8 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 129° TP 25 Ch 9472

*Channels Moved*
577 PFC PFC Internacional (Brazil) moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
597 TVBSL TV Brazil International moved from TP 8 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
598 RBTI RBTI Brasilero (Brazil) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
665 F24EN France 24 (English) moved from TP 24 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
751 AFROM Afrotainment (French/African) moved from TP 2 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
752 EURCH Eurochannel (French) moved from TP 7 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
814 GLOBO TV Globo Internacional (Brazil) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
815 RCORD Record Internacional (Brazil) moved from TP 30 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
8877 GRMSP My Sports Germany moved from TP 31 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
8884 GKINO German Kino Plus moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
8931 DWTV Deutsche Welle (German) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
8933 PRSBN Prosiebensat.1 Welt (German) moved from TP 19 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)
8945 MGTV My German TV moved from TP 18 to TP 3 at 118° (SD Hidden)

*Channels Renamed*
729 FOODM FOODM renamed FOODA FOODM (118° TP 18 SD Hidden)
9514 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (444 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9514 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (444 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9515 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (445 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9515 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (445 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (446 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9516 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (446 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9517 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (447 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9517 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (447 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (448 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9518 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (448 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9519 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (449 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9519 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (449 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9539 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (451 HD) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9539 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (451 HD) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9542 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (626 HD PartTime) (110° TP 7 HD Preview)
9542 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (626 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Preview)
9543 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (627 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9543 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (627 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9544 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (628 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9544 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (628 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9545 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (629 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9545 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (629 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9546 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (630 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9546 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (630 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9547 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (631 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9547 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (631 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9548 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (632 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9548 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (632 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9549 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (633 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9549 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (633 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9550 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (634 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9550 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (634 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9551 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (635 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9551 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (635 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9552 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (636 HD PartTime) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
9552 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (636 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9553 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (637 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9553 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (637 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9554 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (638 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9554 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (638 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9555 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (639 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9555 NHLHD NHL Center Ice renamed NHL NHL Center Ice (639 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9561 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (561 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9561 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (561 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9562 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (562 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Preview)
9562 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (562 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Preview)
9563 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (563 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Preview)
9563 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (563 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Preview)
9564 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (564 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9564 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (564 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9565 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (565 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9565 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (565 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9566 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (566 HD PartTime) (110° TP 7 HD Preview)
9566 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (566 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Preview)
9567 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (567 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Preview)
9567 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (567 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Preview)
9568 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (568 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9568 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (568 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9569 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (569 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9569 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (569 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9570 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (570 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9570 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (570 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9571 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (571 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Preview)
9571 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (571 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Preview)
9572 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (572 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Preview)
9572 NBAHD NBA League Pass renamed NBA NBA League Pass (572 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Preview)
9573 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (450 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9573 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (450 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9574 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (452 HD) (110° TP 7 HD Hidden)
9574 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (452 HD) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9575 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (440 HD PartTime) (110° TP 3 HD Hidden)
9575 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (440 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 10 HD Hidden)
9576 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (453 HD) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9576 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (453 HD) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9577 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (454 HD) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9577 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (454 HD) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)
9579 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (441 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9579 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (441 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9580 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (442 HD PartTime) (129° TP 25 HD Hidden)
9580 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (442 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 8 HD Hidden)
9581 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (443 HD PartTime) (129° TP 27 HD Hidden)
9581 HDALT HD Sports Alternate renamed ALT Sports Alternate (443 HD PartTime) (72.7° TP 1 HD Hidden)

*Package Flag Change*
988 DNISL Showroom Channel 110° TP 10 SD Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD Preview)
988 DNISL Showroom Channel 72.7° TP 31 SD MPEG4 Hidden - Preview Ended Package Flag Change Hidden flag added. (was SD MPEG4 Preview)
6380 KJZZ (14 HD Local) SALT LAKE CITY, UT 129° 3s18 (Utah) HD Salt Lake City, UT market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 14 HD)
8705 WWSB (7 Local) 110° 29s1 (South Florida) SD Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 7)
8705 WWSB (7 Local) 61.5° 1s9 (Miami) SD MPEG4 Tampa, FL market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 7)
6435 KVDA (60 HD Local) SAN ANTONIO, TX (TELEMUNDO) 129° 10s48 (SW Texas) HD San Antonio, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 60 HD)
6570 KHGI (13 Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) 119° 5sA07 (Sioux Falls) SD North Platte, NE market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 13)
6671 WBBJ3 (8 Local) JACKSON, TN (ABC) 110° 20s14 (NW Tennessee) SD Jackson, TN market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 8)
5255 KORO (28 HD Local) CORPUS CHRISTI, TX (UNIVISION) 129° 13s52 (South Texas) HD Corpus Christi, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 28 HD)
5254 KVER (4 HD Local) INDIO, CA (UNIVISION) 129° 9s33 (South California) HD Palm Springs, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 4 HD)
5274 KLDO (27 HD Local) LAREDO, TX (UNIVISION) 129° 15s52 (South Texas) HD Larado, TX market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 27 HD)
6511 KMYT (41 HD Local) TULSA, OK (MYTV) 129° 14s36 (Oklahoma) HD Tulsa, OK market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 41 HD)
5257 KHRR (40 HD Local) TUCSON, AZ (TELEMUNDO) 119° 5sA22 (Flagstaff) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 40 HD)
5258 KWBA (58 HD Local) SIERRA VISTA, AZ (CW) 129° 3s45 (South Arizona) HD Tucson, AZ market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 58 HD)
5258 KINC (15 HD Local) LAS VEGAS, NV (UNIVISION) 129° 16s27 (SE Nevada) HD Las Vegas, NV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 15 HD)
5157 WUPV (65 HD Local) ASHLAND, VA (CW) 129° 14s40 (East Virginia) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 65 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5157 WUPV (65 HD Local) ASHLAND, VA (CW) 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) HD Richmond, VA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 65 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)
5285 KPMR (38 HD Local) SANTA BARBARA, CA (UNIVISION) 129° 15s32 (WC California) HD Santa Barbara, CA market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 38 HD)
5204 WQCW (30 HD Local) PORTSMOUTH, OH (CW) 61.5° TP 26 HD Charleston, WV market Hidden - Package Flag Change Mapdown Changed (was 30 HD) x8C: Channel Group Removed (2)

*Preview Status Change*
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9486 STZC (354 HD) Starz! Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9498 STRZW (351 HD) Starz! West 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9505 ENCOR (340 HD) Encore East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9435 STARZ (350 HD) Starz! 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 110° TP 19 HD Preview
9496 SEDGE (352 HD) Starz! Edge 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9497 SK&FM (356 HD) Starz! Kids & Family 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 129° TP 31 HD Preview
9529 AMC (130 HD) American Movie Classics 72.7° TP 32 HD Preview
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 129° TP 32 HD Preview
9527 DIY (111 HD) Do It Yourself 72.7° TP 20 HD Preview

*Other Changes*
377 MPLEX Movieplex 119° TP 20 SD Instant Order - Popup 19903 Added
377 MPLEX Movieplex 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19903 Added
380 EPIX1 Epix 1 119° TP 6 SD Instant Order - Popup 19900 Added
380 EPIX1 Epix 1 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19900 Added
381 EPIX2 Epix 2 119° TP 8 SD Instant Order - Popup 19900 Added
381 EPIX2 Epix 2 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19900 Added
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 129° TP 24 HD Instant Order - Popup 19900 Added
382 EPIX3 Epix 3 72.7° TP 4 HD Instant Order - Popup 19900 Added
388 PIXL PixL HD 119° TP 21 SD Instant Order - Popup 19903 Added
388 PIXL PixL HD 72.7° TP 22 SD MPEG4 Instant Order - Popup 19903 Added

*New LName/Text*
153 MLBSZ LName: *MLBSZ*
4632 RURAL LName: *RURAL*
6675 WBBJ3 LName: *WBBJ3*
9472 MLBSZ LName: *MLBSZ*

*LName/Text Change*
19282 TRBL2 (119° TP 10) Internal Data Changed
19282 TRBL2 (72.7° TP 22) Internal Data Changed

*Uplinks Removed*
349 OFFER removed from 110° TP 21 (SD Preview)
349 OFFER removed from 61.5° TP 18 (SD MPEG4 Preview)
732 RFI Radio France International removed from 61.5° TP 14 (Audio Hidden)
770 NBN National Broadcasting Net (Arabic) removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
901 EURNS Euronews removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
6840 TVJPN TV Japan removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD)
9812 RTPI RTPI (Portuguese) removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
9813 SICNO SIC Noticias (Portuguese) removed from 61.5° TP 21 (SD Hidden)
9883 PLSAT Polsat 2 (Polish) removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
9884 ITVN ITVN (Polish) removed from 61.5° TP 29 (SD Hidden)
9885 TVN24 TVN 24 (Polish) removed from 61.5° TP 14 (SD Hidden)
7319 WQCW (30 Local) PORTSMOUTH, OH (CW) removed from 61.5° TP 26 (SD MPEG4 Charleston, WV market Hidden)
6671 KFVS (12 Local) CAPE GIRARDEAU, MO (CBS) SV* removed from 110° 25s14 (NW Tennessee) (SD Jackson, TN market Hidden)
6569 KHGI (13 Local) NORTH PLATTE, NE (ABC) removed from 110° 27s29 (SC Nebraska) (SD North Platte, NE market Hidden)
6457 KPDF (41 HD) PHOENIX, AZ (AZTECA) removed from 129° 7s34 (Central Arizona) (HD Phoenix, AZ market Hidden)
9390 WUPV (65 Local) ASHLAND, VA (CW) removed from 61.5° 1s5 (Raleigh) (SD MPEG4 Richmond, VA market Hidden)

8539 Channels


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Interesting...

MLB Alternate stays in the alternate areas... channel 153 is, instead, MLB Strike Zone... which sounds an awful lot like NFL Red Zone, except for baseball... and it looks like this will be a live channel on Tuesdays and Fridays if I read correctly.

Also, the return of ReelzHD... maybe it will be permanent this time!


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Also, the return of ReelzHD... maybe it will be permanent this time!


According to the "other Satellite forum site" it will only be up until June 27, 2012.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-forum/280834-dish-programming-update.html#post2821091


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Guess we're just getting it for that new Steven Segal series then... I wonder why they don't just keep the channel up all the time. Seems like it would be easier.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

coolman302003 said:


> According to the "other Satellite forum site" it will only be up until June 27, 2012.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/dish-forum/280834-dish-programming-update.html#post2821091


No big loss.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*122 changes seen 3/30/12 at 6:17am ET (v03)*

*Preview Status Change*
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9451 HBOCY (307 HD) HBO Comedy 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9452 HBOZ (308 HD) HBO Zone 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9454 HBOSG (302 HD) HBO Signature 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 129° TP 23 HD Preview
9455 HBO2E (301 HD) HBO 2 East 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 110° TP 13 HD Preview
9456 HBO-E (300 HD) HBO East 72.7° TP 13 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9459 HBOLT (309 HD) HBO Latino 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 129° TP 30 HD Preview
9478 HBO-W (303 HD) HBO West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 129° TP 28 HD Preview
9440 MAX-W (311 HD) Cinemax West 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 129° TP 29 HD Preview
9441 5-MAX (314 HD) 5 Star Max 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 129° TP 22 HD Preview
9453 HBOFM (305 HD) HBO Family 72.7° TP 18 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9458 MAX-E (310 HD) Cinemax East 72.7° TP 27 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 129° TP 19 HD Preview
9479 ACMAX (313 HD) Action Max 72.7° TP 6 HD Preview

*Sports Channel Changes*
{not shown}

8539 Channels


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*1 change seen 3/30/12 at 6:52pm ET (v07)*

*Other Changes*
583 VIJAY Vijay TV (Tamil) 118° TP 15 SD Hidden - x8C: Channel Group Added (4)

8539 Channels


----------

